# YakAttack Zooka Tube



## jasoncooperpcola

YakAttack Zooka Tube

Picked one up from PKS yesterday. So far its one of the best rod holders I have bought. My only complaint is my long rod butt sticks into the yak over my seat too much. And that's a kayak problem not a rod holder problem.


----------



## Bigkidneys

Bahen showed me one and the only fault I saw was that it wouldn't work for spinners with a right hand retrieve. Otherwise I would have likely bought one since I am such a gear whore...


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

You should be able to turn the arm around then rotate the tube to make it work. I will look at mine tonight. But it should work.


----------



## BlackJeep

One end works for baitcasters, spin it around and the other works for spinning rods. Met Luther fishing in Navarre back in June and he gave Ginzu and I a little demo. He said there were only 2 reels or rod/reel combos that they found that didn't fit well.


----------



## bbarton13

Luther is a great guy and is a genius when it comes to kayak fishing. Yakattack's products are all top notch and are warranted and are made in the USA!!! The new zooka tube is the best over all rod holder out for all application. Check them out at http://yakattack.us


----------



## oysterman

Edit


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

A Penn International Torque on a Shimano Trevala Jigging rod wont lock into the baitcaster end. But it will hold the reel upright. I will be getting a few more of these rodholders. Biggest problem is mounting them on a Mariner. I never had a problem with mine holding position.


----------



## servo765

you by chance still looking for more zooka tubes? I have two and there is nowhere to mount them in an outback where the rod ends dont interfere with the mirage drive, the paddle mount, my ass, or something else (using the combo bulkhead/deck mount for splined post). I can't decide if its worth buying flush mount bases and extensions to make em work...


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

So these don't have the ball but instead the base and post,mount? They are really cool rod holders and worth making them work. But I also have the same issue.


I would be interested but I am broke at the moment.


----------



## servo765

yea I have the ones ram calls "spline post". They have a sort of star shaped shaft and corresponding base. The rod holders are killer, I just can't find a place to mount them on my yak that doesn't involve trying to pass my foot through a rod butt.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

How much do you want for the them? 

I can mount them behind my seat to store rods in. Been trying to figure out a way to get rid of the crate to get my icechest up closer.


----------



## servo765

pm sent


----------

